# JAVA not in the latest IE installs????



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

My intranet uses Java to view reports. Recently I've been getting calls from customers who have installed the latest OS WinXP and they are not able to view anything. They get an error message saying MS Java's not installed. 

Does anyone know where the MS Java installer is????

I keep going round and round with this. 

Help?


----------



## CuervoGold (Nov 19, 2003)

I ran into that same problem myself. I solved it by installing the Sun Java runtime. You can find it on the Sun site.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yes, you want and need sun java.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

Choose the windows offline installation of JRE

If you download the Full Offline Installation of Internet Explorer from the MS Website, it comes with MS Java.

Download the IE6sp1 setup file from

http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP/EN-US/ie6setup.exe

Then use it and the following directions to download the full install.

http://old.bink.nu/ie6/

If that doesn't work, use these directions also.

http://www.windows-help.net/WindowsXP/howto-03.html

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;318378

Obviously just downloading sun java is easier and better.

You can also get msjava from here http://ftp.bronowski.pl/Programy/WindowsXP/MSJAVA/msjavx86.exe

The best place to get msjava is http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html


----------



## CuervoGold (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, now that's a thorough post.


----------



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks. I'll give this a try and post the outcome. )


----------



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

Unfortunately this did not work. ( I went to this link http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html 
and tried every one of the url's and no matter which one, I keep getting the same error message "this setup will only upgrade over an existing version of MicroSoft VM". I tried going to the above link and at the bottom is says to go to this link http://www.mvision.mpsnet.com/java.htm 
to get the older version, but when i try, the page cannot be found. Once again, I'm going in circles. I did download the Sun Java, but it is not working for our Intranet. We definitely need the MS VM. Help again!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I understand that sun java might not do the trick, but try this first.

start
settings
control panel
java plugin
advanced tab

set the java runtime enviroment to use the jre.

If you have it set to use "java plug-in default" it will use MS VM for MS software and obviously ms vm is messed up.

So set it to use JRE. Then everyting will use JRE. 

Just to make a point, you can totally delete MVM and not use it all all. (except for a few situations with MSOFFice). Sun Java should work.

Also, under browser settings, make sure you have your browsers checked. specifically IE.

That should do that trick.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You can read this also.

http://www.nhyrvana.com/~e2c/defaultvm.html

This will help also

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/deployment/deployment-guide/upgrade-guide/


----------

